# Tree ID Help



## ironman123 (Sep 4, 2014)

I took some photos of a tree trunk, some of the leaves and the long bean looking thin g that grows on it. Not sure what it is. Trying to get photos on here.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 4, 2014)

looks like mesquite but I am sure you would know that since your in Texas.


----------



## TurnTex (Sep 4, 2014)

Ray, it is mesquite without a doubt. My handle on other forums is mesquiteman for a reason! Mesquite is what got me into wooworking and got me to buy my sawmill so I did not have to pay the price of mesquite lumber. I have cut thousands of bf of mesquite and cut down a lot of mesquite trees!


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 5, 2014)

Look how the grain in that trunk grew in a spiral. Does all of it do that? Osage trees up here do that when they grow on the prairie with wind. Spiral grained Osages don't make good lumber. Gary


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 5, 2014)

I was thinking mesquite because we had one in our front yard when I was a kid. Played in it everyday, hanging from our legs and swinging to impress the girls. Play fighting with the thorny bean. Haven't seen one mwith beans and leaves for over about 55 years. A fellow 2 streets over has one in his back yard (this one).

Thanks all for your replies.


----------

